# London Camp sites?



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are about to book up for a trip to London but were wondering what is the best site to use to get in to the city centre and attraction's. 

We are currently looking at Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace CC sites.

Any advise would be welcomed.


Richard....


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If you can't get in to them we stayed at Chertsey over NY - lovely site have to travel every day to Weybridge to get a train in but its free parking at the weekend and £3.50ish a day otherwise. Takes half hour into London Waterloo and for a family of four it was £21 for the day unlimited usage for a train/tube ticket. We had lovely time and would go again if going to London - really easy to find and site had foxes running through it and was very quiet.

Greenie


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We enjoyed 2 nights at Crystal Palace recently. Barbara sat reading her book, knitting and watched the wildlife while I paid £8 for a one day travel ticket (peak rates). Bus to station, train to Victoria, etc. Bus back up hill on way "home".

Lovely facilities, really good hot showers, good sites for MH overlooking park. Grey water dump is drive over then remove lid - not too difficult. Roadweays a little difficult if you're first time of arrival is at night

Take care on the double roundabout if you've got a big one (25' max I think)

Gordon


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi We have stopped at lee valley site twice, nice site, clean facilities and by a ticket from reception about £5 to £6 per person walk quarter mile to bus stop catch bus to Edmonton Green and then train into Liverpool street Station in london in about 40 mins. then use same ticket to travel on tubes or buses anywhere you want to go. The ticket bought from reception covers all Busses Trains and Tube

Martyn


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Le valley site is good*

I use it frequently when working at 3 mills, useful as you get a get in swipe card and you can get oout anytime as the barrier is automatic


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace are now in the LEZ. We have stayed at Chertsey,fantastic Indian by the station. Also we have used Walton on Thames also very good.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace are now in the LEZ.


Hi Bigfoot,

That's the main reason that we have booked Abbey Wood for late May/early June, as there is no way that we are paying anybody on this earth, £200 each way, by visiting London after July. :evil: :evil: :evil:

Jock.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We find Abbey wood the best site for easy access into London. We use this site every year.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies i think we will give Abbey wood a try.

LEZ? I think we will be ok as ours is 2007 euro 4 can anyone confirm this please as i dont understand the website.

Thanks in advance.

Gill


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Richard,

You state, quite rightly, that you will be okay with the LEZ. We are going to the Crystal Palace CC site for 2 nights in a few weeks. I will report back and let you know what it is like and how easy it is to commute to the City. I believe the No.3 bus stops outside and then goes all the way to Oxford circus.

I have added the details of the bus route.

Tim


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

Stayed at Crystal Palace last Feb - We had a great time with our two kids. The bus to town is only a 10 minute walk away and top deck seat gives you a great view - we got off in Westminster and walked/tubed from there (two days).

The buses back were frequent - even into the evening/night and great value at something like £5.80 off peak for all buses, tubes and the light docklads light railway.

The site was nice and felt secure - most the units were motorhomes in Feb with about 25% being overseas. We were sited at the bottom of the site, at the time this was near a funfair - however it was not too noisey and we were so tired from being on the go all day, it didn't bother us at all!

Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks all we have decided to book Abbey Wood.I think it may be an expensive week as travelling down we are at york for 2 nights to, and our kids love to hit the shops.

Gill


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> LEZ? I think we will be ok as ours is 2007 euro 4 can anyone confirm this please as i dont understand the website.


Hi Gill

You're OK for the foreseeable future.

After 4th Oct 2010, the EuroIII standard comes in for MHs up to 3.5tonnes (heavier MHs will be clobbered sooner) - _All Euro III vehicles will meet the LEZ standard. Vehicles registered as new with the DVLA on or after 1 January 2002 are assumed to be Euro III, so will meet the emissions standards._

This is the overall guide:
_From 4 February 2008, a standard of Euro III for particulate matter (PM) for lorries over 12 tonnes 
From 7 July 2008, a standard of Euro III for particulate matter for lorries between 3.5 and 12 tonnes and buses and coaches over 5 tonnes 
From 4 October 2010, a standard of Euro III for particulate matter for larger vans and minibuses 
From 3 January 2012, a standard of Euro IV for particulate matter for lorries over 3.5 tonnes and buses and coaches over 5 tonnes
_

And :: here :: is a map of the Low Emission Zone area.

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for that info.
Was quite :? by it all.


----------

